# Clomid & OPK's?



## beabea (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I just wondered if you use OPK's while on clomid?  I have PCOS and have been on norethisterone for the last few days - will be starting my first cycle of 50mg clomid when I get my bleed...

If you do use OPK's - can you recommend anywhereonline to buy them cheap but good quality??

Thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

OPKs only detect the LH surge before ovulation and don't confirm ovulation itself. As you have PCOS you may find that OPKs aren't completely reliable so if you do decide to use them, don't get do hung up and obsessed with them. With PCOS, LH levels tend to be higher anyway so the OPKs pick up this higher level and mark it as the surge when it's not. In general though, if a definite positive OPK then you would normally ovulate around 36hrs later (although can be anywhere between 12-48hrs later).

They are only classed as positive if your test line is same or darker in colour than the control line....even if you get 2 lines but your test line is even slightly paler than control line then it's classed a negative as no LH surge....it's this LH surge you're looking for.

I would try to avoid having a drink for around 4 hrs (which is what most OPKs recommend) and then testing again a little later to see what results on OPK are then.

Clomid can effect OPKs if you use them too soon after the last clomid pill...

http://www.ovulation-calculator.com/ovulation-tests/clomid-opks.htm

"Clomid (Serophene/clomiphene citrate) can cause a false positive in OPKs if taken too soon after finishing the prescription. According to most of the manufacturers you should wait at least 3 days before using an OPK. If you take Clomid days 3-7 you can begin testing on day 10. If you take it 5-9, you should wait until day 12"

Here's some more info....

http://www.ovulation-calculator.com/ovulation-tests/opk-faq.htm

"What is the best time of day to take the ovulation test?

Unlike pregnancy tests, morning (first morning pee) is not the best time to collect samples for ovulation tests, as LH is synthesized in your body early in the morning and will not appear in your pee until the afternoon. The ideal time to test is in the afternoon, around 2pm, though testing may safely take place from 10am to early evening.

Q: Should I take the test the same time every day?

Yes, be sure to test at the same time each day. Also, reduce your liquid intake around 2 hours before testing as a diluted liquid sample can prevent or hinder LH detection"

Hope that helps
Good luck
Natasha

/links


----------



## beabea (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks natasha that's so helpful.  i tried an opk today just out of curiosity to see if i get a false positive because of the pcos, but i just got a v faint line so a negative.  so i think i will def try them out - starting my 1st clomid cycle tomorrow... xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Certainly no harm in giving them a go but the reason you got a faint line at this part of your cycle (cycle day 1, I assume) could well be because of your naturally higher levels of LH anyway....so not accurate.

You wouldn't usually get even a faint line on an OPK on cycle day (cd) 1, as levels of LH should be low....you would start getting faint lines (negative OPKs) as ovulation approaches, then the positive OPK would be approx 36hrs prior to ovulation.

As I say, doesn't hurt to give them a go but I wouldn't get too obsessed with them or hold too much with the results.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

